

.xxx to be a reality soon?  - datd00d
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/06/24/domain_vote/

======
chasingsparks
This may be a minority opinion, but I consider .xxx to be a reasonable new
TLD. On the other hand, some already existing TLDs were just absurd. For
example .aero, .coop, .biz, .info, .jobs, .mobi, .name, .pro, and .travel are
difficult to justify; .xxx seems reasonable from a categorical perspective.

(Although, I agree -- it's a legislative nightmare.)

~~~
eru
But why .xxx instead of .porn or .sex? If you want a TLD jsut for porn, then
you might as well call it that.

~~~
mkramlich
Well other "extreme" things like violence or gore could conceivably be
expected under .xxx but not .porn

Agree though that the ever increasing number of TLD suffixes is a bit of a
joke. (I think it's a scam to get more money from people, mostly, at this
point.)

~~~
eru
> Well other "extreme" things like violence or gore could conceivably be
> expected under .xxx but not .porn

I see that as an argument in favour of .porn.

------
chaosmachine
I'm sure the lawmakers will love this. How soon will we see bills introduced
to make it illegal to host adult sites outside of the .xxx tld?

~~~
rwhitman
Of course the question is what sites get the definition of 'adult'. There are
nude photos on Flickr after all...

And even if in the US porn isn't forced into the .xxx tld by law, for other
countries they may jump on it much faster.

Then of course there is the issue of a slippery slope. What other content
could be forced onto certain tlds by law?

~~~
sigzero
Exactly! Whose definition? How do they enforce it country to country? They are
idiots.

~~~
ars
They?

Do you realize there is no actual such law? And you are already calling "them"
names for something that doesn't exist?

------
calcnerd256
I'm not sure I see why so many people are against having a .xxx domain name.
If it's opt in (like all other TLDs that aren't restricted are), then only
sites that want to identify themselves as explicit pornography will be branded
with it. If it's mandatory, then there will likely be both false positives and
false negatives in the assessment process, and users will eventually learn
that .xxx doesn't necessarily mean that a website is or isn't pornography but
that it is evidence (not proof) of it. Either way, the result is more accurate
information about a site right there in the site's domain name.

------
jim_dot
.xxx will be here soon - but only after we spend several more years
speculating about how soon the .xxx tld will be created.

